# What about for stress management?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Any good books?


----------



## kimberlyann31 (Feb 7, 2002)

I have a book that I live by "Anxiety & Panic Attacks" Their Cause and Cure. By Robert Handly. A simple five step program that will help you: conquer fear, reduce or eliminate anxiety, end stress-related illness, change bad habits and more-without drugs or expensive therapy! I have had the book for eleven years and still refer back to it when I feel the need. I have IBS, reflux, anxiety disorder, and Panick disorder. All in remission except the IBS at this time unfortunately. Hope the book helps you.


----------



## martincarlsson (Jun 25, 2015)

Do meditation, go for a walk, spend time in nature, call a good friend, play with a pet, curl up with a good book, listen to music, watch a comedy. Also there are some stress management centers like Rygginstitute which help to manage stress. You can visit there.


----------



## gravevouch (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, there are a lot of books even online that can be downloaded for free or you may search on this: Manage Your Time to Reduce Your Stress: A Handbook for the Overworked, Overscheduled, and Overwhelmed by Rita Emmett or this book : The Art of Happiness (Hardcover) by Dalai Lama XIV. I hope that the insights on those pages might help you .


----------



## Belle Simons (Nov 13, 2014)

For stress management, you may not need a book. You just have to eat a balanced diet, do some physical exercises, take a time out with your regular stuff, and you should have enough sleep and rest. Avoid alcohol and caffeine too. But then, if you really want to read a book, you may check this: A Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction Workbook by Bob Stahl Ph.D


----------

